# [Spielevorstellung] Versus



## Krypthor (9. Jan 2012)

Hi,

ich möchte mal kurz mein erstes java Spiel vorstellen und würde mich über eine kleine Rückmeldung freuen. Ich möchte dazusagen, dass es noch nicht ganz fertig ist und die sound Datein fehlen, bzw. noch einige Dinge verbessert werden müssen (z.B. kann man im Spiel nicht wieder ins Hauptmenü, sondern man muss es komplett beenden).
Gedacht ist es für 2 Spieler und es gibt noch keine Computer gesteuerten Gegner.
Die Grafiken sind alle selbst erstellt.

Liebe Grüße,

Krypthor


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Jan 2012)

Mit welchem JDK ist das kompiliert? :bae:

@Fab1 : eben


----------



## Fab1 (9. Jan 2012)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Mit welchem JDK ist das kompiliert? :bae:



nehme mal stark 1.7 an, sonst würde es bei mir gehen


----------



## Krypthor (9. Jan 2012)

oh sorry ich kenn mich damit noch nicht so gut aus...was muss ich machen damits geht?
Bzw. welches jre is denn das richtige? Müssten die nicht alle funktionieren?


----------



## Helgon (9. Jan 2012)

Habs mir grad angeguckt und finds von der Optik ganz nett, aber das schiesen ist irgendwie eckelig, man muss stehen bleiben und dann schiest der noch so langsam xD


----------



## Evil-Devil (9. Jan 2012)

> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Versus/jar
> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Versus.jar
> at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> ...


-.-

Hab hier Java 6


----------



## Fu3L (10. Jan 2012)

Also mit Java 7 tuts 
Finds ziemlich gut für ein erstes Spiel. Die Maps sind schön gestaltet (insbesondere die Reifenspuren in Alaska gefallen mir) und es gibt sogar Objekte hinter denen man herlaufen kann (die Pflanzen).

Der nächste Schritt wären sicherlich Sounds. Da kann ich sfxr empfehlen, das macht einem schöne Sounds  Das Einbinden von Sounds ist auch keine große Sache, wenn mans einmal gemacht hat^^


----------

